

Seymour Hersh on Obama, NSA and the 'pathetic' American media - r0h1n
http://www.theguardian.com/media/media-blog/2013/sep/27/seymour-hersh-obama-nsa-american-media

======
vezzy-fnord
Very aptly put, although I don't think any kind of polemic and gripping
journalism that inspires debate should be expected from the MSM, at least not
on a regular basis. The purpose is to sedate, not inform. Which is why yellow
journalism sells so well.

